# Full overlay hinges (Clip top)



## baileymwmw (Dec 22, 2018)

Is there a clip top hinge configuration that works for 1-1/4 to 1-3/8 inch overlay doors on face frame cabinets? I know that the compact style Blum hinges will work but the clip tops are so much easier to install I think.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm pretty much certain there is no such thing but I'll just say that I'm 99% certain just in case. They're just not designed for that type of application.


----------

